# Can airport express print to ethernet network printer?



## rollee (Feb 26, 2003)

i like to connect a network printer to my system wirelessly.
would an airport express base station do the job? how to configure?
it only mentions USB wireless printing, can the ethernet connector connect other periphericals apart from an DSL/cable internet modem?


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

Do you have a wireless router now?


----------



## rollee (Feb 26, 2003)

yes i have 2 airprot express base stations. one connecting to the DSL modem, thinking about the ethernet printer for the other.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I don't think so. But as you indicated you can hook up a USB printer; even then, most features won't work (i.e., if it's an all-in-one it won't scan, etc.), but it couldn't be easier to print to it USB-wise.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

I don't think it will work. There are wireless print servers available for about the price of an AE though.

It will then be available to Windows/Mac/Linux machines.


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

Unfortunately I don't know the details but a friend of mine did have this exact set up working for him. It then stopped working inexplicably and the last time I checked with him he was having trouble getting it back up and running. I will try to get more detail but I do know that it is possible, maybe high maintenance though.


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

You don't need a wireless print server. Get a cheap wired router. Connect it to your DSL modem. Plug the printer and the AE into it's LAN ports. Configure the AE as an access point.


----------

